# Best sport for old people?



## Bigbertha (Mar 28, 2006)

Golf is one of the few sports you can play at almost any age. In most sports retirement comes at less than 40. Having said this do you think it is the best sport for old people?


----------



## GolfLine (Mar 28, 2006)

I don't know if those who are well past retirement would find golf so appealling unless they are in great physical shape. It may not look it, but to be a great golfer you really have to be at the top physically. How else can you make a ball go hundreds of yards. At a certain age, most people should probably stick to bocce ball.


----------



## deadphoenix (Mar 29, 2006)

I don't know if it is the best sport old people can play, it is certainly the most relaxing. They aren't all that good though, the senior PGA may give you a distorted idea of how good old people are at this game. 

Tennis can be a good game as well for old people, though it is harder to play physically.


----------



## Callaway (Mar 29, 2006)

I always see old aged people playing gold, and for some reason I see old women playing golf more then old men. It's definately a sport that can be played in old age because it doesn't require must physical activity.


----------



## G-1 (Mar 29, 2006)

i guess it is a good game for old people to play except when they are the peaople in front of you and really slow then it sucks.....but ill definitely be playing golf when im old....sounds relaxing


----------



## dahabi (Mar 29, 2006)

i think the best sport for old people is poker. no physical activity there. old people can throw out body parts in golf tho...lol


----------



## Not_My_Style (Apr 25, 2006)

Golf is a good sport for older people because it's more slowly paced and you don't have to walk that much if you don't want to. On the other hand, it can be a good healthy activity for older people with all the walking you can do if you don't rent a power cart and you carry your own clubs. Although I haven't seen that in a while.


----------



## Thumperfive (Apr 17, 2006)

depends on the person's physical shape... mygrandad played until he couldn't literally move anymore and cried when he had to give it up.


----------



## Michael311 (Apr 15, 2006)

I don't know... I wouldn't recommend Golf to a person over 60, unless it's not your average person.


----------



## CanCaddy (Apr 25, 2006)

Michael311 said:


> I don't know... I wouldn't recommend Golf to a person over 60, unless it's not your average person.


Hehehe, you might feel differently when you hit 60 yourself.

I think most retirees can play golf well into their 70s if they're not hampered by some serious health concerns. It's not that physically taxing, especially if you travel by golf cart or play the par 3 maybe. There are definitely some old duffers on the course from time to time who should hang up their clubs.

Other sports for older people? I think they should continue doing whatever sport they played when they were younger as long as they still can do it without physical risk. If they aren't capable, then they're going to have to reach the point where they give it up for something a little more sedentary like bocce, horseshoes, and all the old standbys (poker too  ).


----------



## geline (Apr 23, 2006)

Yah, if there is no serious health problem most probably, those who are old but have been in golf for some time, can still do it but with certain degree...


----------

